# Soldier Cook defends his challenge of Obama's legitimacy



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Soldier Cook defends his challenge of Obama's legitimacy*

Columbus Ledger-Enquirer - Michael Owen - ‎18 minutes ago‎
The soldier who is questioning the legitimacy of Barack Obama's presidency in federal court arrived in uniform this morning for his hearing.
'Birther' Stefan Cook vs. Obama The Week Magazine


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

Lets just see the long form!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

News - Big Breaking News
*Thursday, Jul. 16, 2009*

*Federal judge dismisses reservist's suit questioning Obama's presidency*









Shannon Szwarc [email protected] 


BY LILY GORDON - [email protected]

A federal judge this morning dismissed the suit filed here by a U.S. Army reservist who says he shouldn't have to go to Afghanistan because he believes Barack Obama was never eligible to be president.
Judge Clay Land sided with the defense, which claimed in its response to Maj. Stefan Frederick Cook's suit, filed July 8 with the U.S. District Court for the Middle District of Georgia, that Cook's suit is "moot" in that he already has been told he doesn't have to go to Afghanistan, so the relief he is seeking has been granted.
"Federal court only has authority of actual cases and controversies," Land said. "The entire action is dismissed for lack of subject matter jurisdiction." 
Cook arrived at the federal courthouse in uniform this morning for his hearing.
Outside the courthouse, before the hearing, Cook defended his controversial position and declared his devotion to the military.
"I love the Army and I want to continue to serve in the Army," Cook said. "If we can establish that he is in fact president of the United States legally, I'm on the airplane the next day over to Afghanistan&#8230; if they cut my deployment orders, so I can do the job that I want to do."
Cook said following orders made by an illegitimate superior could ultimately lead to his prosecution, or worse.
"If one cannot establish the validity and legality of the order ... we would be following illegal orders and subject to prosecution," he said. "I could be prosecuted by the Uniform Code of Military Justice and if captured I would not be privy to protections under the Geneva Convention."
Other soldiers have been supportive of his position, Cook said.
"I've received quite a bit of popular support from officers in my grade and some officers a grade above and some officers a grade below," he said. "Thus far, I'd say about 90 percent positive."
Cook was accompanied by his attorney, Orly Taitz, who has challenged the legitimacy of Obama's presidency in other courts. Two similar suits have previously been thrown out of federal court.
Ledger-enquirer.com will have more on this breaking story later this afternoon.

Federal judge dismisses reservist's suit questioning Obama's presidency - Big Breaking News - Ledger-Enquirer.com


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*By no means am I some sort of conspiricy theorist / tin foil hat wearing / black helicopter guy but what's the big deal about showing ones birth certificate? *

*Barry has spent almost a million dollars keeping it a secret. That's alot of hope & change right there that could be lifting people out of poverty and giving them life skills. Think the media will call him on that? Don't hold your breath. *


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

Cook is a reservist who was activated to go to Afghanistan. 

The latest is that Cook got fired from his civilian job at Simtech (they are a defense contractor) because of his lawsuit.

Hopefully this will still give him standing to sue to have Obama produce his birth certificate.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2009)

HousingCop said:


> *By no means am I some sort of conspiricy theorist / tin foil hat wearing / black helicopter guy but what's the big deal about showing ones birth certificate?*


You can't produce something that doesn't exist.

I carry a gun and can arrest people in an insignificant little patch of real estate in one of the smaller states in the country, and I had to go through a colonoscopy of a background investigation....why doesn't the most powerful man in the world, with access to nuclear launch codes, have to do the same?


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

If you watch the video attached to the news article listen to the liberal turd interview Maj. Cook. Ahhhhh, ummmmmm, what if, errrrrrrr. Embarassing.


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

Doesn't this send a slippery slope message to the military, that if you do not want to get deployed challenge the potus' status as a US citizen. Since they will rescind the deployment so as not to have to show the birth certificate.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I have to agree with him though, If the person giving the order to go is not qualified to give that order, should it be followed?


----------



## DJM1968 (Oct 12, 2007)

jettsixx said:


> I have to agree with him though, If the person giving the order to go is not qualified to give that order, should it be followed?


Wouldn't it fall to the next in the COC--Biden may be a twit, but I don't think anyone has challenged his citizenship.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2d51vrYMoF8"]YouTube- Barack Obama Is Not A Citizen? (The Truth)[/nomedia]


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

MetrowestPD said:


> Doesn't this send a slippery slope message to the military, that if you do not want to get deployed challenge the potus' status as a US citizen. Since they will rescind the deployment so as not to have to show the birth certificate.


That's exactly the point. The turd should show his birth certificate.


----------

